# Never seen so many Motorhomes



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

They said that Easter was the start of the summer season in the south of France and they were certainly right.
Today the roads were jam packed and it seemed like every other vehicle was a motorhome. 
All the aires are packed and they are parked up everywhere (with a no MH sign!)
Camping de la Plage in Grimaud hardly has a caravan in sight but is full of motorhomes all lined up along the top of the beach and today the sea was definitely Azur blue.
Not many English vans about mainly French, German and Italian.
The promenade at Ste Maxime was shoulder to shoulder, all the restaurants busy and the beach bars full.
All in all a very nice day.

James


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

shoulder to shoulder? cheek to Jowl?
a nice day? 
hmm!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

+ 1


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Talking about mh cheek by jowl ... ever been to the tour de france in the pyrenees? There wasn't room for a sheet of paper between the mh's. And every hanky sized level piece of ground on the route had 3 mh's on it. Never seen anything like it!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Too close for comfort for me.
Easter is usually the start of the biker season
Only 2 passed our home today. My bike is on 
sworn until later. So is mh .
Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sometimes is good to get amongst the crowds. Reminds me of Annecy on the 14th July (Bastile Day). Every single bit of land that didn't have moving traffic on it had a motorhome parked up.

The lake was full to bursting and the whole place was chocka. But the atmosphere was brilliant. Swimming in the lake pi$$ed at midnight followed by a huge firework display.

The good thing about motorhoming though is once it gets too much it isn't difficult just to head off into the hills and find solitude.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we left St Cyprien this morning after driving into France from Spain on Sunday, and I can vouch for the fact that every MH in France seemed to be on the road today! We drove to Narbonne, past Carcassonne and Toulouse and up here to St Antonin in the Aveyron gorge, and there were convoys of them, going both ways. About 12 on the aire here. Coold & wet though


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Unlike the roads here in UK over the weekend - well the bits we drove on.

From mid Wales to north Wales, along the A55 then via M56/M6/M60/M62/M1 to York & back.

Saw hundreds of tuggers but very few MHs.

So, where were you all?

Ah, yes, down by the Med in France!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bognormike said:


> we left St Cyprien this morning after driving into France from Spain on Sunday, and I can vouch for the fact that every MH in France seemed to be on the road today! We drove to Narbonne, past Carcassonne and Toulouse and up here to St Antonin in the Aveyron gorge, and there were convoys of them, going both ways. About 12 on the aire here. Coold & wet though


Hi Mike.
St Antonin, one of our regular aire's, a nice little medieval town.
If you see Phil and his wife, they live in the old town and own the drop in body van, probably parked in the corner, give our regards. We parked alongside them last year for a couple of weeks.
Although, they might be on tour somewhere warm.
Have a great time


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > we left St Cyprien this morning after driving into France from Spain on Sunday, and I can vouch for the fact that every MH in France seemed to be on the road today! We drove to Narbonne, past Carcassonne and Toulouse and up here to St Antonin in the Aveyron gorge, and there were convoys of them, going both ways. About 12 on the aire here. Coold & wet though
> ...


nothing there, probably out & about.
Moved on yesterday to Souillac; about a dozen vans here last night. Rained all the way up, stopped about 7pm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*mh*

We were in Vannes, Brittany.

Only one Caravan. The rest were taken by 12 Motorhomes on the campsite at Conleau and about a dozen on the new

http://www.vannes-campingcarpark.com/

Med would have been nice mind.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > bognormike said:
> ...


Thanks Mike.
They do live right in the centre and could park outside the house, but probably away to a warmer climate, or even back here in the UK.
They do tend to park the M/H in the bottom left corner of the aire and go to it daily.

Thanks again


----------

